
Google accused of sabotaging Firefox, again - jacboi
https://www.techspot.com/news/79672-google-accused-sabotaging-firefox-again.html
======
icebraining
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19662852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19662852)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19669586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19669586)

------
oldjokes
Much less egregious behavior than this resulted in anti-trust action against
Microsoft in the 90s. We are far past due to start working on breaking up
these abusive giants.

------
ordu
Are there ways to make chrome slow or not working, while firefox is work
great? Ways that allow to hold that stance "oops, it was accident, sorry". Any
resources on that?

------
zimbatm
A lot of these "oopses" are the natural result of engineering only testing
their work on Google Chrome. Are we accusing Google Chrome of being too
successful?

The most shady practice I think is Google using it's dominant search engine
position to promote Google Chrome heavily. This is pretty similar to Microsoft
shipping with IE.

~~~
igetspam
You'd think that but you'd be wrong. Having worked in engineering at Google,
the impact of these design changes is well understood. Performance numbers are
checked against all "major" browsers for every build. Some things just aren't
as important...

------
stunt
Same about Gmail. For a long period, it was only performing well on Chrome.

